# Guilty as Charged



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright I know it'd probably terrible for them and I should never give them anything not specifically tailored to them, but I can't help it. They just look so darn cute!!

So I'll be the first to admit it. I give my goats treats. Very bad, very naughty treats that they shouldn't have.
   

Of course, I never give them too much and never in a frequent pattern (everyday for a week, etc.). They never get meat or anything. But truly, I can't seem the harm of a happy goat. Please don't butcher me or report me to the ASPCA for what I am about to tell you. Here's a list of my does favorite treats that they have had over the years:
- Sour Cream and Onion Chips
- Peanut Butter Crackers
- Original flavor doritos
- Peanut butter and jelly sandwich (not the whole thing of course)
- Caramel Apple pieces
- Cotton Candy (this one through them threw a loop)
- Candy Canes (original mint)

but my most unfortunate discovery and my most guilty pleasure is that my top milker absolutely LOVES Dr. Pepper. Like seriously, line up a bunch of soda bottles and she pick the Dr. Pepper one and run away every time. I swear she'd choose it over breathing if she had to. Of course, she never gets more than the smallest of servings at a time. But she loves it.
hlala: 

So now I was hoping to see what other naughty people fed their goats, and what their goats favorite snacks are.  don't hate me!!! THEY JUST LOOK SO HUNGRY!
:angelgoat: 

p.s. my mom doesn't let me eat outside anymore cuz half my lunch would end up going to the goats 
:cake:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: Hahahaha! Those naughty goats! They know how to get what they want!

My goats LOVE chocolate chip cookies. Soft, not crunchy, mind you. Animal crackers are a very close second, and don't even mention peppermint candies! They will maul you for those! These are rare little treats though. The peppermints are always at Christmas time, the cookies are always on May 23rd, as that's when I got my first goats ever, so we celebrate with cookies on that day. The animal crackers are whenever I have them. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hehe, I dont usually go out to the barn with food..but...

if I get bread ends or scraps, I will tear them up, place on a cookie sheet and sprinkle with cinnamon, then bake until crispy and hand them out ...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We give ours treats too! Animal Crackers and Ritz crackers are their favorites, but they love any kind of cracker really. 
They love chips. We have one doe that if she hears plastic crinkle especially if I have a plastic bag in my hand she's all over me like bees on honey and she can hear it a mile a way!

Somehow, I came home with a TON of hamburger/hot dog buns from July 4th....everyone stuck them in my SUV didn't know it until I got home! So...every day I have been giving them a loaf since we don't eat that kind of stuff very often.
They see the back door open and they come RUNNING around to the side of the pen that comes closest to the back door and they are going crazy wanting their buns LOL
So now they think if the door opens at a 'non feeding' time that I'm giving out treats, silly goats!

What I love though...is giving the animal cracker to the unsuspecting soul and telling them how much the goats love them...let them get into the pen, while I stay outside the gate, call the girls and then tell them 'Yep they go crazy over those things, that's why I typically feed them from this side of the gate!" LOL!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When Delight was kidding - it was HOT - and it was taking forever, so I went in to get a Michalob Ultra and brought it back to the stall. I was drinking it and I received a text - set it down - well she grabbed it - I was like NO WAY. Oh yah - I have a beer loving goat - and NO she doesn't get it .... LOL ( I have a dog that is the SAME way!!)


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well my goats like Cheetos or most any potato chip so they get that probably twice a year. They also like almonds and cashews so they get those about once a month. Dried fruit like cranberries, apricots or cherries are also loved. Mine refuse to eat bread or carrots or lettuce or pretty much any fruit or veggie unless its dried which is odd because most people feed stuff like that to their goats. 

While on the topic of treats I had a stallion pony(13 hands so not really small) that would literally kill you or rip the door of the house down for ice cream. I say rip the door down because I often let him loose to range around our 100 acres and if he caught me outside with ice cream and I ran inside for cover or backup ice cream he would beat on the door. Oddly enough he also liked asparagus and green beans he was more of my garbage disposal than my goats.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm... I give my goats orange slices some times, the ones who will eat it. Some love it, some hate it. I had one who loved oranges so much that she begged for an orange I was eating while sitting in her pen and waiting for her to kid. She devoured that thing and gave birth about fifteen minutes later. They like little peppermint candies too on the rare occasion I offer one.

I've never had a horse that wouldn't eat a peppermint candy either. I had a gelding who would eat ANYTHING. He would lick coffee out of coffee cups when I would leave it on the trailer wheel-well (which I did all the time.) He also figured out how to pick up soda bottle in his mouth and drink out of them, I'm not even kidding. I once offered him some dog food and he ate it (bad me.) He also liked peaches and once stole some of my SHRIMP from my lunch from Skipper's while I was sitting next to him and eating at a horse show. He was a silly horse.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

LOL!!!

We give ours twizzlers, watermelon (a favorite), bread, some chips, cereal, 

but only every now and then as a treat!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I'm naughty too. I give bad treats:

mini pretzels are a favorite
reese's pieces
Fritos
potato chips

and good treats:

blueberries
chopped peach bits
chopped carrots
chopped zucchini
chopped squash
corn husks--they love these


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was wondering if they liked twizzler candies, I thought about buying some of the black licorice as a different kind of treat for them once in a while. 

Firelight - horses that go to the racetrack are typically spoiled with peppermint candies  I have friends who come in town about once a year and we all go to horse farms together to visit the stallions. They hear a peppermint wrapper their ears prick and they start begging LOL 
The farm my husband used to work for has stallions, and they'd lure the boys over to the gate to come in with peppermints. I'd have to clean all the wrappers out of his pants pockets when I'd do laundry LOL

My girls won't eat peppermint candy, they will lick on it, but they won't eat it, I think if I gave them a soft kind they would eat it.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I guarantee you, mine have the absolute worst-for-them treat (not like they actually get it as a treat, they steal it). Jenny LOVES cigarettes. She's had maybe 3 in her entire life, and she will try to eat it when it's lit (smoking on the back porch is impossible now, she will stand over your shoulder until you give her something). I had one behind my ear, forgot about it, and when I reached up to brush her out of my hair, my cigarette's gone. (*waits patiently for a quitting brigade*)

Their "healthy" treats generally include raisins and leftover frozen vegetables nobody will eat. They particularly love lima beans and peas. Jenny also likes circus peanuts (yeah, those nasty candies) and unripe apples. Won't touch a ripe one, but give her one that's sour and hard as nails, and she'll down it in a heartbeat. Maverick used to eat cardboard for fun, and Jenny will still eat the label off anything she thinks she can.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I give our goats all kinds of treats! Guilty guilty guilty  
-raises
-horse treats
-nuts
-bread
-pancakes
-all kinds of potato chips
- apricots 
-cheetos
-pretzles
-cereal
-candy canes or peppermints
Yep, there is not much goats won't eat


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is an interesting topic. I guess our goats are deprived the only non goat food they have tried is bread and celery. Bobbi, one of my Nubians, thinks it is the ultimate treat to have oak leaves.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My horse JJ loves mountain dew, I was so bad and taught him to drink it out of the bottle! However, I have never intentionally given soda to a goat. Pepper, my new buckling stole some dr pepper the other day, and begged for more! SILLY BOY! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd one out. 
Raisens and apple slices are as 'far' as I've gone for treats.. I don't even eat a majority of what was listed, so I don't have them to give in the first place, LOL. 

Garden produce (corn husks, carrot tops, etc.) are fairly normal when it's available.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Mine get roasted, salted peanuts in the shell. They like green apples, when I have them. The last two years there have barely been any, the weather has nailed them. I guess they are deprived, but they don't know it.

Jan


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We love to give our goats treats!!

They get manna pro apple bites (these are a BIG favorite!)
Bread pieces-they love these too! We give yogurt and slices of strawberries, blueberries and raspberries as a "hot day" treat. 

They do steal and run with my LGD's milkbones :greengrin: naughty goat! LOL it is quite comical to be standing in the barn and see a goat whizz by with a milk bone end sticking out of the side of their mouth!!

Last, I have been wanting to give them some dried banannas--I just have not seen them again in the stores I have been in. I really think they will like these!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Gosh you guys make me seem like the EVIL goat lady! I hardly give my goats treats. I do have a bag of animal crackers at the barn, but I rarely remember to bring a handful down to the feed pen. 
I'll have to buy some horse treats and such.
I like Katrinas idea for the bread ends. Very creative, I might eat it though... :slapfloor:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Amos said:


> I guess I'm the odd one out.
> Raisens and apple slices are as 'far' as I've gone for treats.. I don't even eat a majority of what was listed, so I don't have them to give in the first place, LOL.
> 
> Garden produce (corn husks, carrot tops, etc.) are fairly normal when it's available.


BAHAHA! You sound like me...we give ours whatever is growing outside..like sweet mesquite pods and blackberries...but we have gone as far as frosted Oatmeal cookies. They will trample me over those, so I have to be careful while handing them out :slapfloor:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Bread, anything salty (crackers, chips, fries), black licorice are the naughty treats. Blackberry trimmings when my neighbor cuts back her bush, she's been given the ok to just toss it over the fence Cut up apples and carrots and romane lettuce are the healthy ones. Treats are pretty widely spaced and don't happen all too regularly. Honey and flour mixed with their herbal wormer to make balls is a bit hit.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

The sheep love fortune cookies and chips. 

The goats love cookies, bread (murray only eats white bread), watermelon, cantalope, bananas, chips, hushpuppies and eggrolls. Romeo even ate my cheeseburger once. They also like to sneeze in any hot drink. I guess they think it adds flavor or they just think it's funny when I make my Earnst face and go "EEEEWWWWW!" while dumping it on the ground.

Moose the sheep wants me to hold open the bag of chips so he can shove his head in and eat. This way, no one else can get any. He won't eat bread off the ground or eat anything that has touched french fries. Had some left over fries and a couple of fortune cookies in a bag together hand him a cookie and he spit it out on my boot. Stinker. Now he smells it before he takes it.

Jellybeans and gummy bears are a big hit as well. Romeo like's keopeptat and horse wormers. Yep. He's a weird one. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to buy dollare store Ginger Snaps for my goats....they loved them so much! then one day I went out to the pasture and as I stood on the ground next to a pad of cement one of my goats jumped on me wanting a treat and put her hoof right in my face...it hurt badly....stopped giving treats.
I do put a banana in my milkers bucket once in awhile while they are milking and in the fall they get ALL of my left over pumpkins which they just LOVE!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, as well as the naughty treats my goats also get any and all clippings from our yard (mostly brambles and chokers). They love blackberry trees, also HUGE fans of anything evergreen. 

The WORST two things I have ever SEEN my goats eat were both eaten by the same goat. Amara liked cigarette butts (i blame my brothers' friends for smoking near her) and one time I saw her eat a lugnut off an old car we had in limbo. OMG did I freak out. She never passed it though and lived a good two years perfectly fine, so I guess it just suplemented her iron intake :laugh:

The other "fun" experience is ripping things out of the goats' mouths that they shouldn't be eating  I swear I can't turn my back on them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats will eat about anything. We had a Pygmy goat that ate a screw (she was fine) and she also drank stain when we were paining fence (she was fine). I hate it when they do stuff like that though! :GAAH:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, my goats get animal crackers and sunflower seeds as treats.

My first goat used to eat my grandad's cigarette butts! We'd run around and chase her and yank them (and mint wrappers) out of her mouth! She'll also eat arm hair on men and women's hair! (Yeah she's a terror :roll: )

When I'm on kidding watch I make up a big bowel of popcorn (I put sugar and caramel on mine  ) and some of my goats absolutely love it! Others don't  

My goats too like to drink pop. Dr. Pepper, Mountain Dew, Sunkist, and Pepsi. My grandad and I used to always go out to the barn with pop and they'd always stick their noses in it. Then they would always be bouncing off the walls! :slapfloor:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooh-I had one more I had forgotten about-Lenore (my first goat) ate the weirdest thing, and I'll bet nobody can beat it-she LOVED beef. Specifically, barbecue beef burritos from the local gas station. She knocked one out of my hand and had it down before I could even grab it. Thinking it was a fluke, we tried feeding her a little bit more a few months later-nope, she just liked the beef burritos. She never got them again, mostly because I don't really think it's much good for me, let alone a goat, but it was still pretty funny, and it's also how she earned the nickname "the Cannibal".


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: - these are hilarious! :slapfloor: 

All my goats LOVE frosted mini-wheats! 

My wether, Jasper (he's my avatar picture) mobs you if he sees a wormer syringe. He especially loves apple-flavored ivermectin gel. His absolute favorite naughty treat? BEER! We like micro-brews, and I have to be careful about taking any outside if he's out, as he'll literally try to climb me to get at it lol.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

The apple flavor wormer is Romeo's fav. He wil suck it right out of the tube.

Learned a new one last night. Romeo likes peach-lemonade slushy. Yep. Didn't leave me a drop. Rotton goat. :laugh: 

Gina


----------

